# Amano kids



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I see that one of my female Amano's is carrying eggs, which is a surprise to me since it wasn't the more mature pair I thought would reproduce first.

Anyway, I have some good articles saved, but I was just wondering if anyone has some first hand tips and tricks that make life easier for them?

I have tons of Cherry's that reproduce regularly, but if I'm remembering correctly, Amano's are a little different, so I thought I'd ask.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I've read they need to be hatched/raised in brackish to actual salt water.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

fry need brakish conditions.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I don't actually keep Amanos/Yamatos, but indeed have read that to raise fry, one has to go through a process of fresh to brackish. I've read quite heated debates as to whether these really have been raised in home aquaria, as some claim. And, to make matters worse, I can't seem to find the link that had what I considered the best info I had seen yet. Ughh. Maybe someone else has it and can post it.


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

http://mikes-machine.mine.nu/breeding_yamato.htm

Jan probably already has this article...since I stole it from one of her posts. [smilie=u:


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

That's the one I was thinking of! Thanks cS!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks all. 
So, it sounds like saline/salt water is the only way to get a surviving batch.... Sigh, I'm not sure I'd have the time to go through all of those steps and stick with it to the end of such a long peroid.


----------

